# SimCity 3000 - Central Park Sunday



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the the videogame "Simcity 3000" by Jerry Martin.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*2 + 1*3) / 3 = 2


----------

